# Tecumseh Governor Diagram



## RJMIII

I am looking for a picture of the governor linkage for a Tecumseh 3.8 hp H35 engine. I took the carburetor off and disconnected the linkage, then forgot which hole it connected to on the carburetor plate.

I cleaned the carburetor to try and correct the engine from hunting/surging when you first crank it. After it warms up it runs smoot.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

the linkage that goes from the govenor to the carb going into the hole farthest outside corner......least thats the best I an describe it


----------



## geogrubb

Maybe yours is in the link below. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/TecLinkage-tvsgov.gif


----------



## dawgpile

Have you downloaded the Tecumseh L head service manual and checked out the linkage diagrams there? You can find the link to the manual in the "Helpful Links" Sticky post at the top of this 4-cycle forum. No charge!

FYI...


----------

